# Glow gauges



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

Hey has anyone changed their gauges over to the silver glow gauges and had any problems with them??? I bought the Silver (Blue to Green color) Glow Gauges, and have heard horror stories about people that have changed these over themselves... Has anyone here performed this the correct way or has anyone done this process and fixed problems like the gas or temp gauges did not work... This will help me out before i mess something up... Another question!!!! has anyone tried to interchange the gauges from a different nissan car, like a 2000 maxima??? the titanium gauges in the SE version are very sweet and would like to put that in my 96' 240....Thanx for your help!!!!


----------

